# Wegempfehlung Kleinostheim - Sailauf



## Instantcold (15. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

ich habe mal eine Frage an Ortkundige im Raum Aschaffenburg.

Ich benötige für Samstag eine Wegempfehlung von Kleinostheim nach Sailauf.

Okay B26 fahren ich weis, aber gibt es auch nen Weg den man ohne allzuviele Hm nach Sailauf und viel wichtiger Nachts, natürlich mit Licht, wieder einigermaßen gut zurück findet?

Oder wäre die B26, also der Radweg neben, die beste/einfachste Variante??

Weis jemand ob man von Kleinostheim bis Goldbach neben der Autobahn fahren kann?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Andreas (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Instantcold,

wenn Du Nachts fahren willst und breite Wege bevorzugst, kannst Du auch den Radtourenplaner verwenden:

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/

Auch wenn Sailauf wohl nicht mehr in Hessen liegt, findet er dennoch eine Strecke. Der Tourenplaner findet nicht immer die kürzeste Strecke, aber eine der man gut nachfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (16. Dezember 2008)

@ Andreas

Danke, habe mal geschaut, der Planer schickt mich auf über die B26, dann werde ich so fahren, ist wohl auch das einfachste als Nachts "irgendwo" im Wald umher zu irren.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## derfati (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Instantcold,

so würde ich fahren:

Strecke

Vermeidung von großen Straßen und Höhenmetern... 
Ab Hösbach-Sand verläuft ein Radweg an der A3 bis Hösbach-Bahnhof...

Gute Fahrt (und viel Spaß bei der Weihnachtsfeier?)


----------



## Instantcold (16. Dezember 2008)

@ derfati

richtig geraten 

So die Strecke kam mir auch in den Sinn, gibt es auch auf der Nordseite der Autobahn einen Radweg?
Ich weis das man so bis ca. der Straße nach Johannisberg "an" der Autobahn fahren kann, von Kleinostheim kommend. Ich weis aber nicht ob es da weiter geht, weil als ich das letzte mal da unterwegs war, noch die Bauarbeiten im Gange waren.

Auf dem Hinweg werde ich wohl noch ein paar Hm mitnehmen, aber der Rückweg wird wohl durch die Stadt führen, da es evtl. einfacher mit dem fahren ist.

Danke und Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Spessart-Biker (16. Dezember 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> gibt es auch auf der Nordseite der Autobahn einen Radweg?
> Ich weis das man so bis ca. der Straße nach Johannisberg "an" der Autobahn fahren kann


 Radweg direkt an der AB nein - fahren kann man über einige mehr oder wenige schlechte Wege recht nah an der Autobahn, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Fahre doch über den Strietwald und du kommst dann mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig an der Steinbacher Straße heraus.


----------



## mkolb (17. Dezember 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Hallo Instantcold,
> 
> so würde ich fahren:
> 
> ...



Der Weg ist gut in der Nacht zu fahren, bin ich neulich, allerdings tagsüber. Kenne den Weg. Aber bei Strietwald/Kleinostheim, auf Schlaglöcher/nähe Bahnlinie achten, ist zur Zeit leicht matschig.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Instantcold (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke Euch allen,

ich werde den Weg finden und meine kleine Kerze  (Vision 4) wird mir den Weg leuchten 

Vielen Dank

Grüße
Instantcold


----------

